# Baboon fangs



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

I shot this lone male last week.They are the ones that are not afraid of humans (especially women) and will not hesitate to go near you private property.This bugger nearly killed a few of the land owner's dogs(Bull terriers).His left fang was broken off ,we think it happened while fighting with the dogs.Three or more are more than capable of killing leopards.I took some pics with my cellphone Nokia N82 and I am really surprised with this camera.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

BBBBLLLIKKKKSSSSSSEEEEEMMMMMMM !!!!! 

Daai tande sal jou lekker raak byt :eek2:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Tande*



mogodu said:


> BBBBLLLIKKKKSSSSSSEEEEEMMMMMMM !!!!!
> 
> Daai tande sal jou lekker raak byt :eek2:
> 
> ...


Stefan ,
Hulle is nie so lank nie ,maar amper so skerp soos Martie s'n.Lees slegs as sy nie by jou is nie.Se vir haar geluk met die nuwe Equalizer asook met haar goeie tellings,die bef*k.
Groete
philip


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja nee Kees sal vir jou opdonder met daardie byters! Geluk met die Ta!


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Hoe langer hy jou byt, hoe seerder word dit .....


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip, is it possiblr to get a skull from so a baboon ?
I want to take after my hunt in S.A. a baboon skull at home.:tongue:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Baboon skull*



Karoojager said:


> Philip, is it possiblr to get a skull from so a baboon ?
> I want to take after my hunt in S.A. a baboon skull at home.:tongue:


Frank,
Definitely!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, I am you man:tongue:
Laat ons aanpak dat ding:wink:

Give the Baboon a red shirt and a red cap and he looks like .........


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats a big male.

Congrats


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

I shot one similar in Thabazimbi last month. Just like you said, he did not seem afraid the entire time I saw him. Came out of the bush at about 75 yards and headed right for the window of my blind. When he saw nothing he turned and headed for the water. I let him drink and then turn broadside before sending a 22" crossbow arrow into his midsection. That arrow was the only one not a pass through out of six and the broadhead was destroyed. Congrats!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

But I thought he WON the election?????

Well done on a great shot! I have heard it said that their canines are longer than a lions, for what academic difference it makes!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Fangs*

Those are some nasty looking teeth.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

So far shot 6 (4 with the bow / 2 with the rifle) - here are three of them:

Nice teeth........


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Love those skulls. I'll have to go after some on my next hunt. I'll even be supported by the wife on this one. She had one try to steal her purse while on holiday in Mombassa awhile back.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

very nice! I would love to send a broadhead into one of those critters!


----------



## Jaques (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you guys, very interesting.


----------

